# 2014 Murano-Help!!



## Kem Moore (Jun 10, 2020)

AC not working no power to the clutch refrigerant level is full and told that it could be the IDPM. Any ideas?? Anyone ever had this problem?? Need help!!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Kem Moore said:


> AC not working no power to the clutch refrigerant level is full and told that it could be the IDPM. Any ideas?? Anyone ever had this problem?? Need help!!


You can test the IDPM with this procedure:

Testing the IPDM: Turn the ignition key to the on position, press your door switch 10 times, turn the ignition off then turn it back to the on position. If you do this right your horn will beep and the oil light will start flashing. The defroster ,headlights,cooling fans,wipers,and compressor clutch will cycle, so make sure that your hood is open so you can here the clicks of the compressor clutch. This is called the auto active test and this tests the main relays in the IPDM. 

The 10A fuse in the IPDM could be blown. In the picture, it's #49, lower left hand corner:


----------

